# How many pounds a day to feed?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm trying to feed up a couple of 4-H wethers right now. One weighs between 50 and 55lbs and the other 45 to 50lbs. Both handle firm, so right now I want to get them eating good. How much do they need daily? I'm homeschooled so I have a lot of time to feed through out the day (if I need to I can feed 3 or 4 times in smaller portions).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 18, 2011)

Many people feed free-choice, but I don't like to let the feed sit out and get old, We feed the amount that they will clean up in between feedings. The feed should be gone by the next feeding, but not gone in 15 to 20 minutes. 

I wouldn't make the changes too fast. Not sure what they are eating right now.

Make sure you feed has Ammnia Chloride in it.

Also some people top dress with a little extra ammonia chloride once and a while. 

We have been very happy with the Purina show feed for meat goats. Andthe Purina Top dress works really well closer to the show, but is very very expensive. 

Exercise is very very important. 

Feed your grain up so they have to reach up for it or stand on blocks with their front legs. 

Have a climbing toy in their pen. 

Don't let them get in a habit of chewing on you. this can become a real problem for a showmanship class, you want them used to you, but not so tame that they are digging in your pockets for treats and don't take you seriously.

OUrs eat near 3 to 4 lbs each a day towards the end of the summer.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 18, 2011)

I put up a ramp made from old railroad ties last night and they love it. Is 2 1/2 pounds enough? I read somewhere that they need between 3 and 4% of their body weight in grain each day. For growing wethers they said you could add a little extra and change as needed but that was the genral rule of thumb. 

Thanks for you help!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 18, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:
			
		

> I put up a ramp made from old railroad ties last night and they love it. Is 2 1/2 pounds enough? I read somewhere that they need between 3 and 4% of their body weight in grain each day. For growing wethers they said you could add a little extra and change as needed but that was the genral rule of thumb.
> 
> Thanks for you help!


That sounds about right for their size, I new their was a percentage of body, but I couldn't remember it off the top of my head. 

Keep in mind you have a ways to go until your fair, and at already 50lbs, If they gain .50 lbs a day you will put 15 lbs on them a month. Some bloodlines will put on more like .6 or .7 a day. You might want to start charting this to make sure you aren't going to end up with too heavy of an animal you have a ways to go. October right? You can also increase daily workouts to slow down daily gain.  An ideal kid is between 5 and 7 months old during the show, and at 85 to 100 lbs.  Most fairs weight limit is 120lbs, do you know wht yours will be?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 18, 2011)

Also, as far as hay, you don't want to end up with a big hay belly, most show animals that are terminal(go to market) will be fed little to no grass(pasture) or hay, this keeps them from developing a bulky rumen. I would recommend a hand full of hay a day, not a slab, just a little to help his stomach digest. If you have them on grass, be prepared to have to take them off the grass a week or two before the show, but dry-lot is probably better. Ours end up on grass, it is the only area we have for them.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 18, 2011)

State fair is 120lbs, some of the circuit shows are 115lbs. Right now they don't have much grass at all, what is the pen they won't eat. All they want is grain and a few leaves off the bradford pear tree. They handle really firm (Yay!!) and look pretty good, so I'm just going to keep feeding like I am for the next week or so and see how all goes. 

Thank you so much for your help! I gotta say, I love this board!


----------



## nmred (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, showing my ignorance here...what do you mean by "handle really firm?"


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2011)

During a meat show the judge will put is hands on them and feel the loin and the muscles running down their legs, A goat that is being fed properly, is not too old, and has been exercised will feel like he has firm muscles, an unexercised goat will have soft muscles and will place lower in the class, eventhough he may visually look better.


----------

